# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  dunking

## clampitt

anybody have any great tips on dunking???

----------


## Big Poppa Pump

find a way to grow taller

----------


## RATM

PM Mass Junkie. I think he is an expert on this....

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

work out your legs and do some GH so you grow to be realll tall  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## mass junkie

> PM Mass Junkie. I think he is an expert on this....


lmao...you fuker...I just got a pm asking me about dunking.....so I gave my expertise on dunking a cookie in milk...

you're an ass  :LOL:

----------


## Spoon

work on your legs and calves. do static exercises for legs.

----------


## classic

strength shoes

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Work on 1 rep max squats brotha. You'll fly soon enough.

----------


## Spoon

> strength shoes


yes those work too.

----------


## Hypertrophy

Strength Shoes do work. Used them in H.S.
Combine a strength program with plyometrics and you'll be throwing down!

----------


## man_of_steel11

calf raises every day...

----------


## twigman

Strength Shoes A Must.try Play It Again Sports And Save Some Doe.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

air alert bro

----------


## TexasFitnessGirl

I coach basketball and plyometrics will work great for increasing your vertical!

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah plyometrics are good

----------


## Harvey Balboner

> air alert bro


I think air alert is over rated. 

you are better off with a comination of explosive weight lifting with olympic lifts & polymetrics.

----------


## MikeyZ23

air alert was ok. it didn't add 12 inches to my vertical as guaranteed, but i definitely saw some improvements, about 3-4 inches.

----------


## Rhino58

Strength shoes, discpline.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

plyo (diff variations of depth jumps to be exact)

----------


## AustrianOAK14

trying increasing your abs as well they are your c.o.g. good luck bro

----------


## josh8416

ya i think the shoes work well, i think just workout your legs, and do the shoes and it will increase. im 5'9 and i can dunk, but i could always jump really high for some reason,  :Don't know:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

must have good fast twitch muscles bro

----------


## pappynut

like i've posted before i've played ball all my life and have bought and tried about everything out there. In my expierence strength shoes are great not only for jumping but conditioning and lateral movements. Also perform deep squats. Make or buy some boxes to jump on too,... and jumpin rope is good. It also helps as you body matures for some reason. My senior year in high school i could do basic dunks...4 years later and 30 lbs heavier i was rippin the rim off playin college ball. Just work hard on those legs...good luck and happy dunkin.

----------


## Big-Steve

In all honesty i couldnt dunk easily till my freshman year of college now i can throw down two hands with ease. It helps im 6'6" but all i ever did was kept trying everyday. The more you try to jump higher the more the muscles you need to dunk are going to grow and get stronger.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

dunking is fun but gettin ghuge is even better bro

----------


## ArkansasAlex

I never could dunk in High School, I am only like 6'2 but still, shorter people on teh team where always dunking. but my sophmore year in college I hammered one during a game in teh gym, it was ag reat feeling, not expecting to get it (and it was during a game, not while shootinga round, so that makes it better =P)

Just kept training my legs, this was before I worked out all the time, but every day after I played ball I would do deep squats, and calf raises EVVERYDAY, screw the soreness, this isnt the way to get big, but it helped my vertical
Peace
Alex

PS: but I am a fat ass so maybe there is a better way =)
Peace
Alex

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

They did a study a few years back and found that the highest vertical leaps of all athletes were of powerlifters. The main drive for vertical leap is in the hips, buttocks, lower back and calves. The quads actually do not play a significant role in jumping. The other reason that Olympic lifing is sport specific to basketball in that it combines strength and speed,hence power. If you do static lifts and squats, you are further training your slow twitch muslces and doing nothing for your vertical leap. Probably why a Tom Platz can't jump high at all. You don't want to develop strength, you want power. This is one of the reasons that strength shoes work well. One would think that you could just do calf raises, but strength shoes work better because it combines speed with resistance training. I have played basketball all my life and was a good college basketball player at one point. Recently, I had not played in about a year, but had been powerlifting, particularly power cleans. When I just went to shoot around, I found that my leaping ability was like it was in college, and I hadn't played in a year! I did a two dunk in regular street shoes with no warm up. Olympic lifts once a week, and play ball 2-3 times per week, you'll increase your jump

----------


## SMYL_GR8

Go back in time and tell your mommy to pick a black daddy. JK, obviously. The only time I could dunk in my life was between 20 and 24 when I was LEAN, played B-Ball 3X/week AND heavy squats once/week. Simple physics---> Force=MassXAcceleration. You either need to increase the force or decrease the mass to accelerate off the court towards the rim.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

Plyometrics

----------


## 50%Natural

> lmao...you fuker...I just got a pm asking me about dunking.....so I gave my expertise on dunking a cookie in milk...
> 
> you're an ass



now that's some funny ass shyt  :LOL:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

plyomettrics

----------


## clampitt

> calf raises every day...


it has been proven that calves do nothing for your vertical.

----------


## TestTubeBaby

duhhh..not true man...given u have to have genetics to dunk anyways, unless ur tall as ****..calf/fast twitch ratio has ALOT to do w/ dunking..lol

----------

